# Frequenzumformer ATV 312 Schneider



## Ahlbo (8 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Frequenzumformer von Schneider den ATV 312HU11M2 bei Ebay erworben und möchte diesen für einen Drehstrommotor 1,1 kW nutzen. Die Bedienung soll lokal am Umrichter selbst stattfinden.
Ich möchte Rechts-Linkslauf und die Frequenz einstellen können. Wer kennt sich mit diesem Gerät aus und kann mir bei der richtigen Programmierung behilflich sein. 
Das Gerät war im schon im Einsatz. Wie ich in der Anleitung gelesen habe, bleiben allerdings bestimmte Parameter beim Zurücksetzten auf Werkseinstellungen erhalten. Sollte ich auf Werksteinstellungen zurücksetzten?
In der ausführlichen Bedienungsanleitung sind am Ende ca. 15 Seiten Checkliste, wo man seine Konfig. eintragen soll. Wie gesagt, da bin ich überfragt.

VG
Ahlbo


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2021)

Ich würd einfach auf Werkseinstellung setzen und die Kurzanleitung nehmen.
https://docs.rs-online.com/180e/0900766b80f4955d.pdf

Sollte eigentlich genügen.


----------



## Nost (9 März 2021)

Stell erstmal zurück auf Werkseinstellung. Dann liegt der Fahrbefehl auf LI1 und die Sollfrequenz auf AI1.
Parametrieren kannst du über die 7 Segment Anzeige oder über die kostenlose Software SOMOVE. 
Hierfür brauchst du einen Umsetzter auf RS485. Der RJ45 Stecker sollte so belegt sein das 4 RS485+ und 5 RS485- ist.
Der Adapter von Schneider ist ein USB/RS485 umsetzter mit entsprechender Belegung.

Den ATV312 kenne ich nicht sehr gut bin erst danach eingestiegen mit dem ATV32/320.

Aber wenn ich in die SOMOVE datei rein schaue solltest du

ROT auf beide stellen (Für Rechts und Linkslauf)
LCC auf aktiviert

Bei TCT muss du schauen das steht ab Werk auf flanke, das bedeutet du brauchst immer eine Flanke auf LI1 damit er startet. Kann man auch auf niveau umstellen.

Prüf mal welche FW du auf dem Umrichter hast davon sind auch die Parameter abhängig.
ATV312 gibt es ja zwischenzeitlich so nicht mehr. Wurde durch ATV320 Compact ersetzt.

Je nachdem was du machen willst ist es am einfachsten du schliesst einen Poti an und einen Schalter für Links oder Rechtslauf. 
Ist dann von der Bedienung her einfacher.


----------



## pit_p58 (12 März 2021)

*parameter*





ich habe auch ATV312_programming_manual_DE_BBV46386_03 .pdf 
mfg pit


----------



## Ahlbo (14 März 2021)

Ahlbo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einen Frequenzumformer von Schneider den ATV 312HU11M2 bei Ebay erworben und möchte diesen für einen Drehstrommotor 1,1 kW nutzen. Die Bedienung soll lokal am Umrichter selbst stattfinden.
> Ich möchte Rechts-Linkslauf und die Frequenz einstellen können. Wer kennt sich mit diesem Gerät aus und kann mir bei der richtigen Programmierung behilflich sein.
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

sorry für die späte Rückinfo. Danke für die Tips.  Habe lt. Anleitung auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, läuft aber noch nicht. Hatte aber momentan wenig Zeit, um in Ruhe daran zu arbeiten. Wollte mich aber erstmal bedanken.

VG


----------



## Ahlbo (14 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry für die späte Rückinfo. Danke für die Tips.  Habe lt. Anleitung  auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, läuft aber noch nicht. Hatte aber  momentan wenig Zeit, um in Ruhe daran zu arbeiten. Wollte mich aber  erstmal bedanken.
Eine weitere Frage zum Thema: Drehstrommotoren haben ja normalerweise eine Nennfrequenz von 50 Hz. Mit wieviel höherer Frequenz kann man so einen Motor betreiben? 

VG
Ahlbo


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2021)

Ahlbo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sorry für die späte Rückinfo. Danke für die Tips.  Habe lt. Anleitung  auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, läuft aber noch nicht. Hatte aber  momentan wenig Zeit, um in Ruhe daran zu arbeiten. Wollte mich aber  erstmal bedanken.
> Eine weitere Frage zum Thema: Drehstrommotoren haben ja normalerweise eine Nennfrequenz von 50 Hz. Mit wieviel höherer Frequenz kann man so einen Motor betreiben?
> ...



Naja lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten.
Bei kleinen Motoren (bis ca. 2,5kW) hatte ich mit 70Hz noch nie Probleme.
Darüber hinaus muss man schon etwas mehr beachten.


----------



## sunny22 (14 März 2021)

Das kommt darauf an welche Last der Motor antreibt. Erhöht man die Frequenz ohne die Spannung in gleichem Maße zu steigern, geht das auf Kosten des Drehmomentes. Bei entsprechender Auslegung geht da deutlich mehr als 70Hz. Ich habe hier z.B. ein kleines Gebläse mit Radiallüfter und entsprechender Motorisierung, das läuft problemlos mit 130Hz im Dauerbetrieb. Da muss man sich aber im Einzelfall heran tasten wo die Grenze des Gesamtsystems liegt.


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2021)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an welche Last der Motor antreibt. Erhöht man die Frequenz ohne die Spannung in gleichem Maße zu steigern, geht das auf Kosten des Drehmomentes.



Es gilt: Leistung = Drehmoment x Drehzahl
Erhöhst du Spannung oder Strom, dann bekommst du zwar mehr Drehmoment, überlastest aber u.U. den Motor.
Bei den meisten Umrichtern musst du ja Motordaten eingeben und an Hand der Daten passt der Umrichter dann Spannung und Strom automatisch (U/f-Kennlinie) an.


----------



## sunny22 (14 März 2021)

Es ist aber nur ein 230V FU. Da ist eben Bei 230V Schluss mit Spannung erhöhen. Egal was bei den Motordaten drin steht. Aber du hast Recht, auch da kann man den Motor überlasten. Wie gesagt, hängt vom Einsatzfall ab und muss ausprobiert werden.


----------

